# 8800 und 7950 im SLI ?



## GodWar (3. November 2008)

Guten Tag!

Kurze Frage! 

Ist es möglich eine geForce 8800 Ultra und eine geForce 7950 GT im SLI Modus lauffähig?

Merci


----------



## ArtificialPro (3. November 2008)

kurz und knapp nein. Soweit ich weiß hat Nvidia es noch nicht geschafft, verschiedene Karten im SLI laufen zu lassen...

MfG AP


----------



## GodWar (3. November 2008)

Müssen die alos Baugleich sein? Eine 8800 GT würde mit einer Ultra nicht en?

Schon doof!


----------



## ArtificialPro (3. November 2008)

So weit ich weiß muss es die selbe GPU sein. Ob die GT und ULTRA verschiedene haben weiß ich nicht. Kann man ja aber nach schauen, oder bei Nvidia nachfragen 

MfG AP


----------



## chmee (3. November 2008)

Hmm, AP, sicher ? Ich habe das Gefühl, in anderen Foren schon irgendwelche Aufbauten 8600 und 8800 gelesen zu haben.. 

Aber der Sinn sei dahingestellt, meines Erachtens überwiegen die Probleme über die Mehrausbeute.. Mein Tip : Beide verkaufen, bei eBay etwa 150 Euro bekommen, dafür dann eine 9800,4670 oder 3870 kaufen.. Weniger Stromverbrauch, weniger Probleme, sicher mehr Leistung.

mfg chmee


----------



## aero_eagle (4. November 2008)

Man kann nur 2 Grafikkarten Sli schalten sofern sie den selben Chipsatz haben, gibt aber auch Ausnahmen wo dies nicht funktioniert (wenn z.B. Chiptakt zu verschieden ist)

greez


----------



## fluessig (6. November 2008)

chmee hat gesagt.:


> Hmm, AP, sicher ? Ich habe das Gefühl, in anderen Foren schon irgendwelche Aufbauten 8600 und 8800 gelesen zu haben..
> 
> Aber der Sinn sei dahingestellt, meines Erachtens überwiegen die Probleme über die Mehrausbeute.. Mein Tip : Beide verkaufen, bei eBay etwa 150 Euro bekommen, dafür dann eine 9800,4670 oder 3870 kaufen.. Weniger Stromverbrauch, weniger Probleme, sicher mehr Leistung.
> 
> mfg chmee



Da tust du der 8800 Ultra aber unrecht. Keine der genannten Ati Grafikkarten kommt an deren Leistung ran und bei der 9800 darfst du gerne mehr ausgeben als 150 Euro um an eine 8800 Ultra ranzukommen (da muss es nämlich schon ne GTX(+) sein).

Quelle: http://www.3dchip.de/Grafikchipliste/Leistung_Graka.htm


----------



## chmee (6. November 2008)

Nach Betracht der Liste geb ich Dir Recht, mir geht es essentiell um das Thema SLI und dass ich davon nicht viel halte, erst Recht nicht bei "alten" Karten. Denn anstatt 310W ( GTX260 ) verbraucht so ein SLI-Gespann aus 8800 knapp 460Watt. Da sind 150W mehr bei knapp 6-8 mehr Frames. Nicht zu reden von Treiber- und Softwareproblemen, Netzteil, Abluft etc..  

Links:
8800 SLI - http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/hardware/grafikkarten/2006/test_nvidia_geforce_8800_gts_sli/37/
GTX260 - http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/...60_216_shader/25/#abschnitt_leistungsaufnahme

mfg chmee


----------

